# Trouble with gbatemp



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello,
so yea, lately, like in the past week, I've had trouble with GBATemp
It takes lot of time to load each page, and often, it doesnt load at all (Error 504, bad gateway)
some other time, it loads but the UI isnt there, just pure text
it happened to me about once a day, for about an hour or two

I tryed https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gbatemp.net and it said it was just me

Can someone please tell me what's happening?
It doesnt do that with other sites


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2018)

Costello is doing site maintenance.
Expect the errors to be away soon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Costello is doing site maintenance.
> Expect the errors to be away soon.


Alright thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Costello is doing site maintenance.
> Expect the errors to be away soon.


Omg... youre a moderator now?
Congratz^^


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Costello is doing site maintenance.
> Expect the errors to be away soon.



Ah, I was curious about that earlier myself, glad it's nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2018)

Just be glad no one got hacked.


----------



## Costello (Jun 24, 2018)

we are almost done with the maintenance which included:
- migrating the database to a separate server
- rebuilding content indexes (still in progress)

the site should be running a lot smoother now, at least after the maintenance is fully complete

and there wont be a daily downtime/slowtime caused by backups anymore since backups are handled separately too, from what I’m being told (we’ll see about that within 24 hours)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2018)

Costello said:


> and there wont be a daily downtime/slowtime caused by backups anymore since backups are handled separately too, from what I’m being told (we’ll see about that within 24 hours)


That would be great for sure.
Though I am no longer surprised to see the site dead for 5 minutes everyday at exactly 00:30


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2018)

Maybe it caused a problem with taigachat?
It hasnt posted yesterday shoutbox post


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Maybe it caused a problem with taigachat?
> It hasnt posted yesterday shoutbox post


No, its just the time it would have posted was during a maintenance

It goes off at 21:00 where I live, and it was under maintenance


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2018)

the maintenance is now fully complete.

hopefully there won't be further issues... but you never know, server admin is a complicated job especially with such large databases


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

So let's all have a whine!

Whats going on with the site the past, I wanna say, 10 days or so? Getting ALOT of 503 errors recently, and know its not my network because it happens on all the computers in my house, all the phones, tablets etc etc as well as on 4G aswell as the usual fibre broadband. Extremely slow loading. Im even typing this in with a few missing textures.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

Boy, I can't wait to check out what's new on gbatem-
*504 Gateway Time-out*
nginx/1.13.2


----------



## PabloMK7 (Jun 28, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> *504 Gateway Time-out*



I agree, gateway should really forget about their flashcard, they took too much time to release the "promised update".


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2018)

Yep its been doing it every day for about 10 days now always at exactly the same time each day and that is 11pm Scottish time. Why i can only assume the site does maintenance at that time lol.


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm even surprised I got to this thread without an error lol. In all honestly I hope everything is solved soon, I would want people to start getting their torches and pitch forks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2018)

Thought was just me


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 29, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> So let's all have a whine!
> 
> Whats going on with the site the past, I wanna say, 10 days or so? Getting ALOT of 503 errors recently, and know its not my network because it happens on all the computers in my house, all the phones, tablets etc etc as well as on 4G aswell as the usual fibre broadband. Extremely slow loading. Im even typing this in with a few missing textures.


I think nintendo is hacking the gbatemp server.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 29, 2018)

PabloMK7 said:


> too much time



Soon TM


----------



## Aletron9000 (Jun 29, 2018)

My screen is so messed up right now, i don't even know if this post is even going to go through.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 29, 2018)

Johnton said:


> Thought was just meView attachment 133768


Getting this same problem right now, glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello,
so yea, lately, like in the past week, I've had trouble with GBATemp
It takes lot of time to load each page, and often, it doesnt load at all (Error 504, bad gateway)
some other time, it loads but the UI isnt there, just pure text
it happened to me about once a day, for about an hour or two

I tryed https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/gbatemp.net and it said it was just me

Can someone please tell me what's happening?
It doesnt do that with other sites


----------



## Rel (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like the site is back to normal now.


----------



## Costello (Jun 29, 2018)

we still have 2 problems with the server that we're trying to address

- the first one is the timeouts/slowndowns which happen at random times. We are trying to update server settings to solve the issue, but we can't know that they work... we have to wait until the server is slow again. Last time I thought I'd solved it because the server hadnt had any slowdowns for almost 4 days, but it happened again last night. We tried changing other settings again today but we dont know whether it will work. Nothing in the server logs indicate what problem is happening in particular, and our other workarounds are unsuccessful too.

- the other one is an error message some people are getting randomly when posting or editing messages/threads, due to the size of the SQL database, we're trying to suppress the error (because it isnt important) but since it happens randomly too, it's almost impossible to test whether our modification is working and we have to wait hours until we know. So far no luck either.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2018)

Costello said:


> we still have 2 problems with the server that we're trying to address
> 
> - the first one is the timeouts/slowndowns which happen at random times. We are trying to update server settings to solve the issue, but we can't know that they work... we have to wait until the server is slow again. Last time I thought I'd solved it because the server hadnt had any slowdowns for almost 4 days, but it happened again last night. We tried changing other settings again today but we dont know whether it will work. Nothing in the server logs indicate what problem is happening in particular, and our other workarounds are unsuccessful too.
> 
> - the other one is an error message some people are getting randomly when posting or editing messages/threads, due to the size of the SQL database, we're trying to suppress the error (because it isnt important) but since it happens randomly too, it's almost impossible to test whether our modification is working and we have to wait hours until we know. So far no luck either.


thanks
but I can confirm, the server was slow, like few minutes ago


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

Is the site currently in maintance mode? I get a lot of this server issues screens.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2018)

So much for the new host


----------



## Durelle (Aug 16, 2018)

yeah i just experienced this to


----------

